# Martin Logan Shifts Production from Kansas to Canada



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
To say this comes as a complete surprise to me is an understatement, but Martin Logan ESL Series and Reserve ESL Series Speakers will now be manufactured in Canada: http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2010/feb/04/martinlogan-eliminates-production-lawrence-facilit/

Judging by the city, it looks like ML's will be made at Paradigm's Facility (both owned by ShoreView), but this is only a guess.
Service, Design, etc will remain in Kansas. However, the idea of Martin Logan Speakers not being American Made really is a shock as they really promote the Kansas, Heartland of America idea.

Since Martin Logan has been sold to ShoreView, the Speakers have really changed. First, they start making lower priced non Electrostatic and Electrostatic Speakers made in China, (Design Series) 

Then, they overhaul the design of the ESL line using much smaller Panels than the earlier models. This was justified by the use of the new Xstat Panel which apparently produce more sound by virtue of more holes in the Panels. In addition, the upper range models incorporate ICE Powered woofers to make them easier to drive. However, mostly it is the much smaller Panel size that stands out to me.

Mind you, I own a 5.1 ML system that is all current generation and love the sound. Moreover, many of the current line has received stellar reviews Worldwide. It is just with a Company so associated with the Heartland to no longer build Electrostats in Kansas is shocking.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I suppose this is just another company cost cutting to save money and unfortunately people lose there lively hood from this outcome and more people are out of work, it is becoming oh so common now :sad:


----------

